# إختلع



## atchan

ما هي معنى الكلمة الملونه:

لو شافك قرد بيختلع

ما هي معنى كلمة إختلع


----------



## إسكندراني

خ ل ع كجذر قد تعني كما في الفصحى «نزع ملابسه = خلعها» أو قد تعني في مصر «يلّا نخلع = فلنخرج من هنا»
يختلع قد تعني يذهب


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أظن ذلك، أظن أنها مثل اخترع في اللهجة العراقية التي ليس لها علاقة بالعلم والاختراق والابتداع، وتعني خاف خوفا مفاجئا - بنيت ذلك على أساس المثال الذي أعطي حيث يقال في العراق: لو شافك شادي (أي قرد) كان اخترع.

على أية حال يبدو لي أن هناك علاقة بينها وبين الخلع بمعنى الذهاب والفراق - يخاف الشخص فجأة فيقفز مبتعدا كأنه خُلِعَ من مكانه، ثم بمرور الزمن في العراق تُقلب اللام راءًا ويُنسى المعنى الأصلي ويبقى معنى الخوف. هذا بالطبع تخميني الشخصي.


----------



## Xence

في الدارجة الجزائرية تستخدم كلمة خلع ومشتقاتها (الخلعة - المخلوع ...) كمرادف للخوف الفجائي، وقد تأكدت في لسان العرب أن هذا الاستعمال متداول في الفصحى، فيقال مثلا " رجل مَخْلوعُ الفُؤَاد إِذا كان فَزِعاً "، ولو كان لي أن أستبدل الجملة الواردة في افتتاحية هذا الموضوع بمقابلها الجزائري لكتبت: ا

لو شافك قرد* يتخلع



___________________________
في الواقع، معظم المناطق الجزائرية تستخدم كلمة "شادي" عوض "قرد" ا *​


----------



## Masjeen

atchan said:


> ما هي معنى الكلمة الملونه:
> 
> لو شافك قرد بيختلع
> 
> ما هي معنى كلمة إختلع



أظن أنه مجرد خطأ كتابي..
العبارة الصحيحة هي (لو شافك خرد بيخترع) حرف اللام في لوحة المفاتيح  مقارب للراء


----------

